# My night in the emergency room



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Last night at dinner, Chuck and I noticed that Alec's ears looked red and swollen. They were all thick and hot, but he wasn't really complaining. Later that night, the screaming starts. I finally caved around 1:00 and took him to the emergency room.

I had found what looked like a bug bite on the more severe ear. The doctor didn't even see it, I had to point it out to her. When she looked inside, she said that she'd never seen an ear so red before. The thinking was he had an ear infection and a reaction to a bug bite. But why the other ear too?

She does some research and comes back to me with either it's a bug bite and an ear infection OR it could be this debilitating, deadly disease called partial polychronditis which effects the cartilidge and causes your ears to collapse, deafness, blindness, and restricts your blood vessels in your heart. Needless to say, I'm on the verge of a freak out attack in the hospital. She wants me to make an appointment with Alec's pediatrician in the morning -- he will want to do a biopsy. She gives him some Benedryl, but doesn't give him an anti-biotic because she wants his doctor to see him first.

We go to the doctor this morning and she is able to identify about five small bites on his ears that is causing the swelling, she says he has a wicked ear infection and tells me that he is very congested and should go back on Flonase. Now he's on Amoxycillan, Benedryl, and Flonase and he'll be fine in a few days.

Obviously, I'm grateful Alec doesn't have that, but I'm pretty peeved at the emergency room doctor. How come she couldn't find the bites the other doctor found? She sent me home in a near panic for nothing and it's most likely going to cost me hundreds of dollars for a dosage of Benedryl and a sleepless night researching a deadly disease online.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Ivy, I'm so sorry that you went through that - doctors seem to forget that we've got access to all kinds of information and by just mentioning something like a deadly disease we immediately assume the worst.

Hopefully Alec will start feeling better right away. Keep us up to date.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Ivy, so sorry to read this! I'm with you, how can that doctor give you such horrifying news like that without a thorough exam which probably would have solved the problem right away??? Besides, I studied medicine in Germany and am re-studying all the stuff for the US medical boards and I've never heard of that funky disease before. Goes to show: rare things are luckily RARE. Speedy recovery for Alec!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ivy, I agree, that is rediculous! The ER doc should have found that and not scared you to death! I'm sure glad it wasn't a life or death situation she would have had to figure out. Hugs to Alex.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

All I can say is :doh: 
Thank goodness he is OK. What did your doc say about the diagnosis from the ER?


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Ivy:

Suprized we did not hear you yelling across the country-I would have been-first at the scare that Alex could have something terrible going on and then just plain being mad at the ER doc for scaring you when it was not horrible-So glad your Ped found out what was really wrong. But then I am sure we will hear a hugh yell when you get the ER bill. 

Take care give Alex a hug and enjoy the weekend.

Pat


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think some docs do that because they're so afraid they will be sued, it's horrible for us as patients and parents though! One of my sons has had chronic health problems with allergies, asthma and sinus problems and we spent way too many hours in the ER! He's doing great now but recently had minor surgery although before the procedure the doc had all sorts of warnings about "possible" problems. 

I pray that Alex, and you, will have a peaceful weekend and that he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wish Alex a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The pediatrician said that the ER doctors often misdiagnose kids. They obviously see way more kids in the pediatricians office. Even the ear infection, the ER doctor said it was the reddest inner ear she'd ever seen. The pediatrician said it was bad, but she's seen worse. Lesson learned - keep Alec out of the ER. If he can live until morning, see the pediatrician.

Oh yeah, the disease - mostly strikes people over the age of 30 and more commonly 50 or 60. I'm gonna flip out when I get the hospital bill. I have a $100 copay and then the doctor's fee plus the fortune they will charge me for a dose of over the counter Benedryl.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad it's something that can be made better with medication and I hope Alec is feeling better soon. The ER doctor must need glasses if he couldn't see what your PET did see. Sad to cause anyone that much stress over worrying about a child. When you get the bill just send in $20.00 each month  and make'em wait for it!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your crazy night at the ER. Wishing Alec a speedy recovery and you some well earned rest.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Holy Cow! My heart was in my throat, as I quickly read through to see in the end, it wasn't this awful deadly disease! 

I'm not a big fan of ER docs myself. I talked to one last night on the phone, who was telling me how whiney and "stupid" most of the ER patients are. Um, it was my brother in law..UGH! :frusty:

I'm soooo glad it turned out not to be as bad as it could have been. Phew!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Speedy recovery to Alec.....
I know those emergency room doctors can really be ridiculous! When Lacy was around 6 years old,she was laying on the floor looking at a dime she had in her hands raised above her head----with her mouth open! Yep-she dropped it and swallowed the dime....but it got stuck.I had to run her out to the emergency room and the er doctor said at her age she should be able to pass a dime and accused me of poisoning her! He said "you must have did something to her to shrink the passageway".(evidently poisoning narrows this?)...I told him he was crazy as hell. Mind you----Lacy is crying and now Benjamin after hearing his accusations is crying too. He sent me to a bigger hospital and when I told them that,they laughed and laughed and pretty much said the guy was an idiot as Lacy's esphogas pushes up against her heart narrowing her passage and caused the dime to get stuck standing up on end--head's up! The crazy part? That ER doctor never told me not to let her lie down or not to let her drink-----I didn't just on Mom's instinct,but good thing------the doctors who removed the dime said she could have died either drinking or laying down because the dime could of moved and laid flat blocking her passageway completely!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> Speedy recovery to Alec.....
> I know those emergency room doctors can really be ridiculous! When Lacy was around 6 years old,she was laying on the floor looking at a dime she had in her hands raised above her head----with her mouth open! Yep-she dropped it and swallowed the dime....but it got stuck.I had to run her out to the emergency room and the er doctor said at her age she should be able to pass a dime and accused me of poisoning her! He said "you must have did something to her to shrink the passageway".(evidently poisoning narrows this?)...I told him he was crazy as hell. Mind you----Lacy is crying and now Benjamin after hearing his accusations is crying too. He sent me to a bigger hospital and when I told them that,they laughed and laughed and pretty much said the guy was an idiot as Lacy's esphogas pushes up against her heart narrowing her passage and caused the dime to get stuck standing up on end--head's up! The crazy part? That ER doctor never told me not to let her lie down or not to let her drink-----I didn't just on Mom's instinct,but good thing------the doctors who removed the dime said she could have died either drinking or laying down because the dime could of moved and laid flat blocking her passageway completely!


:jaw: something my BIL would do, I swear. He's a real tool. Book smart, maybe. But the guy has NO common sense, and I'm pretty sure he runs to the computer and googles every symptom that walks in the door. He got his medical degree at the only college that would take him. Somewhere in the Virgin Islands.
Wow..slight vent on the in-law. Sorry, LOL.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, how frightening. I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I hope Alec feels better soon, poor little guy.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

what a scary night....thanks to the ER Dr!!..glad to hear that it's fixable....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ivy, sorry you had to go through all of that. I hope Alec is feeling better soon.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

I work in a hospital Nothing surprises me. I am glad your son is on the road to recovery.:tape::tape:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ivy, I'm sorry to hear about your ER experience. Hope Alec feels better soon!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Alec is doing much better on day two of antibiotics. From now on, if you get sick, do it during normal business hours!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Glad he is doing well...

Reminds me of the time Steven stuck a pez up his nose. I called my doc's office AFTER-hours line who told me that it wouldn't dissolve like you'd think and could cause an infection best bet to take him to emergency room as they have a tool...I explained I had a $200 co-pay...and do you think it could wait...of course they didn't say that...walked into the ER asked the desk lady if she could ask if it was something I could 'wait out' as I have a $200 co-pay she went back and asked and was told 'would have to see him'....while in ER, the docs were all snickering as they walked by....they never found the ##[email protected]% Pez, we were in and out in 10 minutes....and I paid the $200 bill when it came.

I hope you feel a little better.

:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes Ivy!! That is horrible. I am glad that Alec is responding to the meds, and I guess the bottom line is better to be safe than sorry but obviously at a high cost!! I hope that Gryff gave Alec some big hugs and kisses when he got home. 

My only recommendation would be to find a new pediatrician. I say that because when my boys were young, and went to a pediatrician, I went to a group of doctors that ALWAYS had someone available. They actually said, unless it is a life & death situation - DONT go to the ER. Call the answering service first, and I swear, they called back right away, and very often would meet me at night or after hours at their office. I always felt much better "knowing" that they were there. Twice they sent me to the ER one for my sons migraine - which they wanted to be sure wasnt an aneurism, and when he had a seizure. Otherwise, they saw us at any time. 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Ivy. phewww. I am so glad everything is OK. Has Gryff been a good nurse to Alec.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My youngest son was very sick with a tummy ache one night around 10pm and after calling our regular pediatrician they told me to take him to the ER, he was crying with the pain and wouldn't let me touch his stomach. The children's hospital was almost an hour away and ALWAYS has a long wait so I took him to our local ER where he was seen immediately. They thought he might have appendicitis so they did a CT scan with dye. They told me to watch him overnight and see our Pediatrician first thing in the morning but not to let him eat as he may have to have surgery. Took him in first thing and explained it all to the doc and he yelled at ME! Told me I never should have taken him to an adult hospital, the dye could have caused an allergic reaction, and told me I could have made things even worse. I explained that taking him to the kids hospital would have taken hours, and I would have had to leave my other two children alone, and he was still nasty to me. Turned out it was just a really expensive tummy ache! Some doctors just have no bed-side manner!

I'm so glad Alec is feeling better on the medicines! Stupid ER doctor!!!:brick:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Ivy,

I can't believe I missed this thread. I am so sorry for yours and Alec's ordeal. What an incompetent ER doctor and how terrifying. I am so glad Alec is on the mend.

:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ivy, I'm glad that Alec is doing better and your ER experience is behind you!
How awful and scary!

I have a friend who is a pediatrician - I have called her in the past when deciding whether or not to take my son into ER. She could at least run down the possible things they might try to do to him or what they might say it could be - one time, after that, I opted to wait until morning and regular biz hours!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Ivy, sorry about the ordeal with the ER doc and your major scare. To try to prevent this happening again and to re-educate the doctor, you could write a letter of grievance to the emergency department medical director, cc the patient liaison, the medical administrator and CEO. If you wish to protest the co-pay, cc to the Director of Finance and your insurance company (get a receipt from some/all of these departments, the ED and Insurance in particular). You can include the legal department as well. Make the letter factual and lots of "white space". Give a reasonable response time, maybe 5 working days after receipt of the letter.

You should be asked in for an interview to gather further information. 

You might be able to not pay the co-pay, due to your insurer's agreement with the medical group employed at the ER and the hospital. You can at least protest the charges.

There are more emergency departments dedicated to pedi cropping up in community hospitals because a child is not a mini adult and things are really different with kids. When there is none available close to your home than the ER should have staff able to evaluate children, even calling in the on-call pedi as needed. If you are displeased, there should also be an administrator on-call and you can demand that person be contacted so you can proceed with a better plan of action.

The doctor might be new to medicine and need some stepping up on her training. It is a scary thing to be a new doctor, be in the ER where you do not know anything about a patient, not have a complete medical history, yet be solely accountable and responsible for getting the patient safely into the next tier of treatment. This doctors plan of action can have serious consequences. We are a hospital/ medical based family and I can remember some inadvertent early "trip-ups" in the newly graduated. 

Your complaint will go on the doctors record and depending on your complaint and any other complaints, she could be terminated.

I don't think any emergency department can ever legally tell a patient that something can wait due to our litigious society in the US and more so to the oath a doctor takes to treat.

I hope Alec is feeling much better and his meds have kicked in. Get some sleep today!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ivy, I hope things calm down for you and for Alec soon. Hopefully those meds will kick in and he won't be in pain anymore and you can get some sleep. It is so stressful when our kids are hurting like that and to be told it "could" be some deadly disease, well..... ! Yikes! 

I went through the same crap with the ER down the street and my middle child, Michael. Misdiagnosed and he ended up with no cast on an arm that had a fracture. The ER just couldn't see it. His pediatrician finally caught on and well..... it's a long story, but needless to say that should anything have happened since then (he was 4 at the time and is now 16), I would immediately go to the children's hospital. Glad it all worked out for you.

Julie, omg! What a scare that must have been and to have Lacy come so close to ... well, it's just great that it worked out! Sheesh...


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

What a horrible scare! I hope Alec is feeling better, and I'm glad it's not that awful disease. Keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How is Alec doing today Ivy?


----------

